# Ergo patterns?



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello, i am new to the site and fairly new to slingshots. I have made several of them but they were all "naturals" none have been boardcuts. I like the ergo designs i have seen while browsingthe site but can't find any patterns. does anyone have an available "ergo" pattern? thanks, Dan.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's some you can use.
They should be coming up actual size.
Just print them off... take a pencil and blacken the backside of the printout.... Tape the printout down to the board you want to cut.. trace along the black line, transferring the outline to the board... then cutout, round off... and go have some more fun shooting them!

This is a standard type ergo









This one puts the wrist in a more comfortable position for aiming over the corner of the top fork in a butterfly type hold









This one puts the wrist in a more comfortable position while lining up the bands vertically









This one is a more radical angle for side shooting


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you sir! they printed off small though, only about 2.75" across the outside of the forks. What should this dimension be and i can just enlarge the copies, thanks again, Dan.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Enlarge by a factor of 1.389 and they will be about 4 inches outside the forks and 2-1/4 inside.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, Bill. That radical bottom one is lookin' real fine for gangsta style shooting. That's the one to paint black!









Oh, and may I ask what program you use to draw these nice patterns?


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Even though board cuts aren't really my taste (diehard natural user) I really do like these. One or two of them I am truly taken with.

I also am taken with your willingness to share what seem to be some pretty solid designs. Two thumbs up to you Bill Hays!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Bill Hays is new to this forum and extraordinarily creative. I think he is going to become another ZDP-189


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys... it's not about me, it's about the expansion of our little hobby. If I can come up with a few interesting ideas I'm more than willing to share as I don't really have any desire to get into the slingshot selling area... to much work for to little money!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Thanks, Bill. That radical bottom one is lookin' real fine for gangsta style shooting. That's the one to paint black!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep notebooks around all the time to put down drawings and other ideas for all sorts of things, I've got probably 200 full ones stored away in bins... but when I need to put something online I use the JASC Paintshop Pro program... super easy and intuitive to use.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey Bill. . . the program? l really don't know where to get it. Sounds like a Macintosh thing. I use MS. Can you hook me up?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

You can get it for less than $20 from: http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0019LTWOE/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used

Or you can get it off eBay for less sometimes.

I've used it for about 12 or 13 years... and older version, but it still does everything I need to do.

Edited to add: there's a website that says it has the older versions... for free? check here: http://www.oldversion.com/Paint_Shop_Pro.html
look towards the bottom of the page...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, Bill I downloaded it and will try it.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks a million Bill!


----------



## Paul (Jun 15, 2010)

I've boardcut #2 and #4. Great stuff.
Thanks Bill.


----------

